# RESOLVED Unable to configure targetcli-fb g-io-error-quark

## darrek

# targetcli

```
g-io-error-quark: Could not connect: No such file or directory (1)

```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

target_core_mod       286720  0

xt_addrtype            16384  2

br_netfilter           24576  0

snd_hda_codec_analog    20480  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_intel          32768  0

snd_hda_codec         106496  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_core           65536  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_codec

coretemp               16384  0

crc32c_intel           24576  0

i2c_i801               24576  0

vxlan                  49152  0

ip6_udp_tunnel         16384  1 vxlan

udp_tunnel             16384  1 vxlan

macvlan                28672  0

configfs               36864  2 target_core_mod

```

# emerge --info targetcli-fb configshell-fb rtslib-fb python

```

Portage 2.3.40 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.63-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.63-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5675_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    24672732 total,  21042844 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 21 Aug 2018 23:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 1e4e28f2e03a3e67ae7622312117a5b339b65134

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p2) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dotnet

    location: /var/lib/layman/dotnet

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.3 AdobeFlash-11.x"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=westmere -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=westmere -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US.UTF-8 en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j24"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb btrfs bzip2 chromium cli crypt cups cxx display-manager dri dvd fbcondecor fortran gbm gdbm gdm gpm gr-audio grub gtk3 gui iconv ipv6 kde kms libtirpc lm_sensors modules mp3 multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvenc opengl openh264 openmp pam pango pcre png qml qt5 readline samba seccomp ssl tcpd truetype udev unicode v4l vaapi vdpau widgets xattr xinetd xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en_US.UTF-8 en en_US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma snapscan net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-block/targetcli-fb-2.1.48-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5"

dev-python/configshell-fb-1.1.24::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5"

dev-python/rtslib-fb-2.1.66-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5"

dev-lang/python-2.7.14-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) (wide-unicode) xml (-berkdb) -build -doc -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

CFLAGS="-march=westmere -O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-march=westmere -O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."

dev-lang/python-3.6.5::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -sqlite -test -tk -wininst" ABI_X86="(64)"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."

```

Last edited by darrek on Fri Aug 31, 2018 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/657610

----------

## russK

Darrek,

From the bug report fedeliallalinea referenced, this may help:

```
journalctl -xb -p3
```

----------

## darrek

Thanks fedeliallalinea.

I didn't find the bug report during my searches, and I have dbus installed already, but it wasn't configured to start.

I added dbus to the default rungroup, started it, and targetcli launches just fine.

# rc-update add dbus default

```
 * service dbus added to runlevel default

```

# rc-service dbus start

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...      

```

# targetcli

```
targetcli shell version 2.1.fb48

Copyright 2011-2013 by Datera, Inc and others.

For help on commands, type 'help'.

/>

```

Hopefully the next time someone encounters the error message while using targetcli

g-io-error-quark: Could not connect: No such file or directory (1)

they will find this posting.

-Darrek

----------

